# liquid soap made with naoh



## gus (Oct 26, 2017)

Has anyone tried making liquid soap with NAOH, i made a batch with olive oil, by mistake and i was very happy with it.  i tried another batch with coconut oil, its very cloudy.  Any advice or i shouldnt make liquid soap with lye?  Thank you!!
:bunny:


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes, many of us have tried making liquid soap with sodium hydroxide, if only as a curiosity. The results are variable. Sometimes it works at least for a time, but the usual long-term result is Not Good Soap. Here's one thread to read: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52597 

A lot of us stick with making liquid soap with potassium hydroxide (KOH) and leave the "liquid soap made with NaOH" idea for others to play with. 

"Lye" is not just NaOH. The word means any liquid alkali solution that can be used to make soap, so it can be used for any KOH or NaOH solution.


----------

